# Scan



## tabbicles (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi everyone, had a scan yesterday and all went well. My date was 8 weeks 1 day and they dated 7 weeks 4 days so only 4 days out which they said can be caught up easily. Was such a relief to see something there and a heart beating away! X


----------



## Steff (Mar 19, 2014)

tabbicles said:


> Hi everyone, had a scan yesterday and all went well. My date was 8 weeks 1 day and they dated 7 weeks 4 days so only 4 days out which they said can be caught up easily. Was such a relief to see something there and a heart beating away! X



Tabbicles thats great news,really happy for you


----------



## Northerner (Mar 19, 2014)

How wonderful! Great news tabblicles


----------



## Cleo (Mar 19, 2014)

Great news !!! It's amazing seeing the heart beat isn't it ?! 
X


----------



## tabbicles (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Hoping I can now get on with my life rather than worry till my 12 week scan! X


----------



## AlisonF (Mar 20, 2014)

Brilliant news


----------

